# weekly safety statistic



## جمانه أحمد (2 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ارجو من الاخوه الاعضاء التفاعل وابداء آرائهم فيما يختص بهذا العنوان لتعم الفائده على الجميعWeekly Safety statistics


----------



## tamerahmedali2000 (3 مارس 2009)

weekly safety statistics هو عبارة عن عنلية تسجيل و تقييم للعمل الأسبوعي بالمشروع و بالأخص تسجيل لساعات العمل المفقودة نتيجة لحادث (LTA)


----------



## جمانه أحمد (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا أخ تامر بس ممكن تعطينا مثال توضيحي لكيفية كتابة التقرير الاسبوعي وهل لابد ان يحسب اذا لم يكون هناك lta خلال الفتره المطلوب التقييم فيها وهل هو لتقييم ساعات العمل المفقوده فقط نتيجة الاصابه وهل كل اسبوع منفصل ام يتم تجميع للاسابيع منذ بدء المشروع 
وشكرا


----------



## sayed00 (3 مارس 2009)

اختى جمانة

موضوع اسبوعى يكون كثير ... يفضل شهرى حيث يتم حساب و تجميع البيانات التالية

1. عدد ساعات العمل خلال الفترة الحالية
2. عدد الساعات التراكمية (يعنى من بداية العمل حتى تاريخ التقرير)
3. عدد الحوادث البسيطة (بدون فقدان ساعات عمل)
4. عدد الحوادث نتج عنها فقدان ايام
5. عدد الايام المفقودة
6. معدل تكرار الحوادث
7. معدل خطورة الحوادث

و اى بيانات اخرى مثل
عدد neermiss
الحوادث التى نتج عنها تلفيات مادية
عدد ساعات التدريب

ووووووو

اعتقد بكده يكونى عملتى تقرير كامل

علقية فى بوابة المشروع ولا تنسى تدعيلى

لحساب المعدلا المذكورة يمكنك الرجوع للمشاركات السابقة


----------



## جمانه أحمد (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا استاذنا ومعلمنا / سيد بيك 
تحيه طيبه وبعد
توضيح بسيط انا أحمد (ابو جمانه)
شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمه التي قمت بسردها وبارك الله فيه وجزاك عنا خيرا 
أرجو من سيادتكم التكرم بتوضيح مثال من مجال خبرة حضرتك الكبيره
وشكرا


----------



## سلام العبدالجبار (18 مارس 2009)

اهلا اخواني هذه مثال للذي نعمله لدينا


----------



## جمانه أحمد (18 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخي سلام عبد الجبار
والله مش بطال أخيرا حد انتبه للجزء الثاني من السؤال
لا تحرمنا من مداخلاتك المفيده


----------



## المهندس عامر سليم (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

شو بتعني برموز الموجودة بالمرفق lti,rwdc,mtc 
وشكرا


----------



## سلام العبدالجبار (9 يونيو 2009)

LTI : lost time injury
RWDC:Restricted work day case 
MTC:medical tratment case


----------

